# Arizona Desert Ironwood



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2006)

I just heard that it is now illegal to harvest Arizona Desert Ironwood.  Anyone else heard this?

If so, I guess I picked up these beauties just in time.


----------



## guts (Nov 10, 2006)

Kaspar,that is some amazing looking wood that i'd love to have some of,is that all you have?


----------



## TBone (Nov 10, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful, hope it's a mistake that it's illegal to take those


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2006)

Yup.  

The top one (it's actually the best of the three) is already committed.  I'm going to offer the remaining two as an option to a few people who are thinking of getting pens from me this Christmas.  First come, first served kind of thing.  

Not sure if there is any more available.  But it is Presentation Grade "A" stuff.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm trying to find out about the legality of it now.  The cool thing is to drop them in water and see what they're really going to look like.  Ironwood sinks, of course, and does not absorb water.  I think once I whip a high gloss finish on them, they'll look deep enough to swim in.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 10, 2006)

This may not be right, but it seems like I read a year or so ago here on IAP that it is only in regards to standing trees live or dead. Because of this it is hard to come by.

Ryan


----------



## gerryr (Nov 10, 2006)

Reed just harvested some not long ago and had it for sale.  He would know if its illegal.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2006)

Must be possible then.  Perhaps with a permit.


----------



## reed43 (Nov 10, 2006)

It is illegal to remove any ironwood from the desert. The ironwood I have was purchased from an estate sale about four years ago. They say a hobbist can pick 3 pieces a month but they cannot weigh over 10 pounds.Even on private property you should have a permit to remove it from the property. I have never seen any like on this thread. On another site I seen a thread that said he paid Almost $700.00 a pound  for grade B burl, grade A was higher.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2006)

This stuff was from the Tucson area.  The wood will still be available for a while since it grows in pockets here and there all over Arizona. It's burls like these that are going to be hard to get anymore.  Apparently, there was only one area where Ironwood burl had ever been seen, and it's been picked pretty clean.  It would be illegal to take it now even if it weren't.  

That stuff up TOP may be worth more than I paid for it, eventually.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Nov 10, 2006)

For some reason I took the time to dig through a big pile of DI including some nice burl the other day at one of my sources. I bought all the juicy burl I liked, made several sierras out of some choice bits. Guess I am going to hang on to the other 5 lbs as it is now seems to be much more valuable.

Steve


----------



## chigdon (Nov 10, 2006)

That stuff is very pricy when you can find it.  Beautiful!


----------



## Dario (Nov 10, 2006)

Wonderful pieces.  I have a few nice DI blanks but nothing close to those.

Desert Ironwood is an endangered species and is Federally protected.  I read that it is illegal to collect even dead wood  if it died less than 100 years...how they can tell I am not sure []

Try selling some big logs on eBay...you will get contacted by bulk/wholesale buyers (read Agent) so be careful with your answers []


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 11, 2006)

_*whew!*_ 

Well, those blanks are slightly under 3/4ths (.728 on one side, .736 on the other) square and I just successfully sent a 37/64 bit right down the center of the cap piece.  The .070 side traveled only to .062

I'm feelin' pretty good.  I'm now confident of success on the rest of it.  

Should have a Statesman in that top blank to show soon.  In the usual forum, of course.


----------



## Dario (Nov 11, 2006)

I found a source for real premium Desert Ironwood burl blanks...but I cannot afford it at almost $15.00 a piece. [:0][]


----------



## woodscavenger (Nov 11, 2006)

Wo why don't you just say nanananana!


----------



## airrat (Nov 12, 2006)

Dario can you send me the addy?


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Dario can you send me the addy?



Dario, Me too please.


----------



## Dario (Nov 20, 2006)

Tom & Chuck,

Sorry...I missed these posts.  Just saw them now because of the link provided on Angela's question.

Anyway, the person I am dealing with don't have a site that I know of.  I will check with him and advise you on an email.


----------



## Chuck B (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Dario.

Chuck


----------

